# Jump Start Monday !



## sawhorseray (Jun 27, 2022)

MATURITY REALITY CHECK

Eventually, you will reach a point when you stop lying about your age and start bragging about it.
Don’t let anyone tell you that you’re getting old. Squash their toes with your rocker.
The older we get; the fewer things seem worth waiting in line for.
Some people try to turn back their odometers. Not me. I want people to know why I look this way. I’ve traveled a long way and some of the roads weren’t paved.
Maturity means being emotionally and mentally healthy. It is that time when you know when to say yes and when to say no, and when to say WHOOPPEE!
How old would you be if you didn’t know how old you are?
When you are dissatisfied and would like to go back to youth, just think of Algebra.
You know you are getting old when everything either dries up or leaks.
I don’t know how I got over the hill without getting to the top.
The golden years are really just metallic years: gold in the tooth, silver in your hair, and lead in the rear.
Life would be infinitely happier if we could only be born at the age of and gradually approach 18.
One of the many things no one tells you about aging is that it is such a nice change from being young.
Age seldom arrives smoothly or quickly. It is more often a succession of jerks.
Yeah, being young is beautiful, but being old is comfortable.
Old age is when former classmates are so gray and wrinkled and blind that they don’t recognize you.
If you don’t learn to laugh at trouble, you won’t have anything to laugh at when you are old.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 27, 2022)

Well these sure perked up my Monday morning!!  Thanks Ray.
Re:  look bad in pictures.  Haven't figured out just why but I always seem to project that  "Rode hard and put away wet one too many times" look.  
The Bill Maher and the Dad of the Year jokes are great!!!
Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 27, 2022)

Thanks Ray!

Ryan


----------



## goldendogs (Jun 27, 2022)

Everyone of them were great, Thanks Ray


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 27, 2022)

Ok you got me a funny look from my co-workers! The alien with the teeth just hit me right....Literally LOL'd!
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 27, 2022)

All great but.love the pallet made from an old coffee table 

Keith


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 27, 2022)

These are all excellent, Ray.  I also loved the Aliens and Teeth.  Thanks again for these.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 27, 2022)

Wife loved the coffee one. All were great as usual.


----------



## Lant-ern (Jun 28, 2022)

Thanks for the smiles...


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 28, 2022)

Good ones Ray, I really like the peanuts one, and the Jon's Barber shop one.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2022)

Good-uns Ray!!
I remember when McD's opened, and had "1 million sold" on their sign.
Burgers were 15 cents & Fries were 12 cents.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 28, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Good-uns Ray!!
> I remember when McD's opened, and had "1 million sold" on their sign.
> Burgers were 15 cents & Fries were 12 cents.
> 
> Bear


I used to eat a half dozen of those burgers and still be hungry John. Back then Jan didn't eat burgers, she'd get the Fillet-o-Fish. RAY


----------

